# post interview questions - local 351



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

What you were told was a stock comment that every applicant gets. Every time our apprenticeship opens and the testing starts, it's difficult to get through to the hall because the apprentice dept. is inundated with calls from prospects trying to find out where they stand. 

Normally, when a company interviews you it's a pretty quick turnaround whether you got the job or not - but in a union the process takes longer and they don't want anyone prematurely quitting their job or leaving the interview with the wrong idea.


----------



## amitch95 (Aug 8, 2015)

IslandGuy said:


> What you were told was a stock comment that every applicant gets. Every time our apprenticeship opens and the testing starts, it's difficult to get through to the hall because the apprentice dept. is inundated with calls from prospects trying to find out where they stand.
> 
> Normally, when a company interviews you it's a pretty quick turnaround whether you got the job or not - but in a union the process takes longer and they don't want anyone prematurely quitting their job or leaving the interview with the wrong idea.



so i should just stop overthinking and wait to find out how i did? also, can anyone tell me what happens from this point forward.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey, I am a member of local 351. And my interview they didn't even talk about me. Just asked who I worked for. Just like you I didn't have much experience just had tech school and a little bit of open shop experience. Then they told me this is the jurisdiction of local 351. Asked me if I had reliable transportation. And in 3 minutes my interview was over. I litterally **** my pants and was like **** no way I'm getting in. Especially since it took my best friend 5 years to get in he was trying over and over. And luckily I got in that year and it was my first year applying. Don't be discouraged. Yes you might not get in. But being honest if you don't have a lot of experience and you don't get in first year your chances are very high the next. Because they are looking to see if you are really interested because they are making an investment in you. They wanna see if you are working in the trade the second time and have more experience or if you took some electrical classes. Good luck to you.


----------



## amitch95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Nastyniz said:


> Hey, I am a member of local 351. And my interview they didn't even talk about me. Just asked who I worked for. Just like you I didn't have much experience just had tech school and a little bit of open shop experience. Then they told me this is the jurisdiction of local 351. Asked me if I had reliable transportation. And in 3 minutes my interview was over. I litterally **** my pants and was like **** no way I'm getting in. Especially since it took my best friend 5 years to get in he was trying over and over. And luckily I got in that year and it was my first year applying. Don't be discouraged. Yes you might not get in. But being honest if you don't have a lot of experience and you don't get in first year your chances are very high the next. Because they are looking to see if you are really interested because they are making an investment in you. They wanna see if you are working in the trade the second time and have more experience or if you took some electrical classes. Good luck to you.


sounds a lot like how mine went then, that really makes me feel better thank you. any other information about how the rest of the process went for you after being accepted would be greatly appreciated


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Good luck, never get discouraged.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

They always say that!!! If you don't get in its because they want to see that you're really determined and actually want to be an electrician, not just because they "make good money and get good benefits" or because daddy is an electrician. It took me a few times to get into Philly's local 98. Make sure you try and volunteer if they have any events going on and try and get some people if you know any to put in a good word for you!


P.s how did you get your aptitude test scores? I never got any of mine. My aptitude test was strictly math and English. Also sometimes they want apprentices to be green so they can "learn their way"


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

If they choose you it will be weeks or months later, that you will get a letter saying you have been accepted for a second interview. All I will say is make sure you are prepared because you will be given another test. And you will see many people just turn around and walk out the door.


----------



## Jay82304 (May 12, 2015)

What other test do they give?


----------



## amitch95 (Aug 8, 2015)

Jay82304 said:


> P.s how did you get your aptitude test scores? I never got any of mine. My aptitude test was strictly math and English. Also sometimes they want apprentices to be green so they can "learn their way"


after waiting longer than i expected to receive a letter after my test i called to make sure i didnt get passed over. the lady told me id receive a letter soon and reassured me i was fine. i then asked if the test scores would be on the paper, she said no but that they were right in front of her and that she could tell me if i wanted. i happily said yes and she told me i didnt miss anything on the test. mine was also math and english


----------



## amitch95 (Aug 8, 2015)

niz, im assuming by "another test" you mean i should skip my morning piss the day of? if so, ive got that area covered. i may only be 20 but i havent partaken in anything that would cause a red flag in over a year because i want this so badly. taking no chances.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes you will be taking that kind of test, and it is comical to see so many people turn around when there jaw hits the floor and they are all dressed in suits lol. Especially when the paperwork you signed said you will take one like a month in advance.


----------



## Nastyniz (Jun 16, 2011)

Because basically it means your accepted as long as you pass. And they will tell you if you do not receive a phone call by such date report to orientation at this time on this date


----------



## amitch95 (Aug 8, 2015)

i guess its just a waiting game now, any more information about 351 specifically would be great. and thanks for putting my mind at ease.


----------



## MDecker (Mar 8, 2016)

I cannot comment on 351 but I will say it took three weeks for me to get my letter. I was sure I had not been accepted due to receiving no response for a couple of weeks despite everyone stating I would be receiving the letter regardless but it finally came and I was accepted. Good Luck!


----------



## amitch95 (Aug 8, 2015)

would it be too much for me to call and ask when exactly theyll be sent out? or should i just wait on it


----------



## MDecker (Mar 8, 2016)

You could but the person you would be talking to would most likely have no idea when exactly the letter(s) are to be sent.


----------



## amitch95 (Aug 8, 2015)

well, didnt get in, thanks for everything anyway guys. maybe next year...


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh sorry ... Did they say why not?


----------



## amitch95 (Aug 8, 2015)

CGW said:


> Oh sorry ... Did they say why not?


nope, letter just said i wasnt accepted, try again next year


----------

